# Coder Electronic Biller, EMR



## wienette1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Arlene J. Bundy, CPC
PMBS #165508, CPC #01091376
C: (760) 505-8522
arlenejeanette@cox.net


Objectives
I am a Certified Med/Surg Coder and Biller seeking a position where I can utilize my skills in Electronic Medical Records and Electronic Billing as well. If need be,  transitioning and training a practice into utilizing EMR so physicians will benefit from the current Incentive Program and increase the Efficiency and Revenue in practice management. 
Accomplishments
•	Billing, Coding and Month End Reporting- All Scripts, 3 large 2 small Specialties.
•	Supervised and trained a billing team- A/R, payment posting and charge entry staff â€“ All scripts / PCN
•	Office Ally Clearinghouse and claims capture. 
•	Implemented and trained staff in Medical Manager version 10.5, PCN, NueMd & All scripts medical software programs
•	Transitioning of a from non EMR software to All Scripts-open balances
•	Proficient in Athena net and All Scripts Electronic Medical Records (EMR) & billing.
•	Established staff with job description and tools for their positions in billing and coding teams designating positions and implementing office policies and procedures
•	Certified, OSHA, HIPPA, CLIA and Medical waste blood borne pathogens
•	Managed Admin. and Assisted Urology Surgery/Procedures, 20 years
•	Presenter Coding Presentations- Orange County Summit and Riverside RCMA
•	Monitored Surgery and office scheduling for flow and profit.
Responsible for CME, credentialing and maintaining the Physicians CV.
Experience
PMBS- Specialty Coding per Operative report, EMR and Electronic Billing 				 								Escondido, Ca 	4/2009-Current
Urological Physicians of San Diego, Inc., -Electronic Billing and Coding, Remote											Hillcrest, Ca     4/2010-Current
CHMB-A/R Supervisor/Trainer 25 employees, remote and on site  OB Gyn,  Derm  & Ortho		 								Escondido, Ca.    4/2009-1/2011
UEI College-MBI Substitute Instructor 	 			San Marcos, Ca. 10/2010-Current                                   
Michael A. La Rocque, M.D.-Office Manager Urology, Biller, Coder & MA					 	 				Escondido  10/1989-12/2008
Thomas P. McCarren, M.D.- Pulmonary Biller/Coder, MA, Medical Transcriptionist					 				Vista, Ca.    10/1986-9/1989

Prudential Insurance Co., Medical claims- Claims adjuster & Utilization review			   	 					San Diego,Ca. 9/1981-9/1986
Oceanside AAPC Chapter President		 		Vista, Ca.     One year term-  2010
Presenter- Coding Seminars â€“ The Summit Seminars  and Riverside Medical Group  					 						Orange Co. & Riverside 2009/2010
Skills
•	Certified Med/Surg Coder and Biller
•	Microsoft office/Excel/Power point
•	EMR & Electronic advanced medical billing
•	ICD-9 (ICD-10), CPT, and HCPCS
•	Practice Management 
•	Teacher/Instructor
Education
Graduated North West Medical and Dental College 
Intership- Chiropractic & Wellness
American Academy of Professional Coders
AUA Successful Coding Seminar Series 2009
Advanced Anatomy & Physiology, ICD-10-CM/PCS 2011

CURRENT CONFINDENTIAL REFERANCES UPON REQUEST:


----------

